# Group Hug Anyone!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It's been a sad few days. We have particularly felt so terribly heart broken for Sweet Girl and dear Tesia. Thought it would be a nice idea if we could all give our dogs an extra special hug this weekend. It doesn't have to be at the same time (after all we are all over the world), not just for Sweet Girl and Tesia but for all dogs (and humans) for whom we have been blessed to have in our lives. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it is just what this forum needs.................Thank You for posting!



"GOLDEN HUGS FOR EVERYONE"


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We're in !!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

{{{Gets In}}} This is for all of the precious Golden's we've lost. Far too many! Also for Terry & Mike ♥ and everyone else that's hurting.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess and I are joining in . Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Great post and much needed.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

In the tone of Oprah: here's a hug for you! And a hug for you! And a big hig for you and you and you and you!!! 

Hugs for everyone, furry and human. 

Great idea! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Hugs from us too* It really has been a sad time recently on here especially with the losses of Tia, Penny and Tesia and any other goldies I've forgot.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hugs for Nugget and hugs and sloppy kisses from Nugget to everyone.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I agree this is something we all need. From the moment I was saddened by sweet girl's story I had to hug chester. hugs to everyone


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Wonderful idea. Thinking of all those who have lost their special furry friend. Also thinking about all the thousands of lovely dogs who never get a hug .....never know love.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I want to add in Terra and Molly, who lost her long battle with hemangiosarcoma this week. 

HUGS everyone!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs from Charlie and me to all of you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Everyone needs a hug now and then. Hugs to all you wonderful people and your furry friends.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Big hug to all our friends, two, three (Tuff) and four legged!!!!

Gunner, Honey and Cathy


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

We're in I take every oppertunity to hug Jack & Sweetie but there are so many on my prayer list right now I'll dedicate every hug this weekend to each of them.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Golden hugs to everyone who has experienced loss, and had their heart broken. There have been too many here lately who have been going through such terrible loss..... Cosmo and I send hugs to all.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I want to be in the middle,of all those hugs!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> I want to be in the middle,of all those hugs!!!


You are Terry, close your eyes and feel our hugs ♥


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Hugs from me and Buzz sends a golden wiggle


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> I want to be in the middle,of all those hugs!!!


 You're right there in mine what a pile it is.No couch for us middle of the floor with me usually on the bottom


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I want to be in the middle,of all those hugs!!!


YOU ARE !!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

A sweet hug from Poppy and me. To all our beloved furry friends that will forever be with us, at warmth in our hearts.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

((((((((Golden and Cocker Spaniel hugs to everyone)))))))


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

A BIG Golden ((((((HUG)))))) to all those who've lost their sweet babies. They will always be in our hearts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs to everyone...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

We're in!!! I spend all my time hugging Sydney, so it'll be easy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping up for those who missed this.....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Definately a big hug from Chester and I. On a Mod level, this is a really lovely thread, thank you for starting it x


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

Great idea. I give my puppy hugs everyday!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hugs for Allan's girl and Molly, too. 

Sloppy licks, kisses and wags from my three to all. It has seemed a bit sad here lately.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Keep those hugs coming!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bumping up hugs.................


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Extra hugs & traets for Jack & Sweetie this morning Hugs to each of you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*HUGS..... for all our friends that was in the path of "NEMO"*


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Hugs to all from me and hugs and sloppy kisses to all from Vinnie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I give a big group hug - and then individual hugs to each and every one of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to all-

Nothing says it quite like a hug!
It is a universal symbol.

A hug is generally a positive exchange of energy between two or more people. Healing is sometimes about simply having someone hold you in their arms and feeling their love, caring and compassion. To many souls reality is a lonely, painful experience with nowhere to turn. A hug is a way to share both good and bad times with others. A hug can create a connection that one cannot express in words. Even a small hug generally makes everyone feel good. A hug can make one feel safe and secure. It can lift our spirits and make us smile. Some people are not comfortable with the physical embrace, yet a quick hug can go a long way. A hug is meant for everyone.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Please count me and Jessie in too, what a wonderful thread, hugs to you all. I think it takes a special kind of person to be a guardian of a golden.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

A big hug to everyone from Asia and I too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Big hugs being sent from over the pond to all


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so glad that you liked the thread. Since joining the forum last November I have laughed, cried, felt happy, sad and learned all kinds of stuff, but the one thing we all have in common is the love we feel for our beautiful dogs. Please join in an end of weekend hug wherever you are. Thank you for all your posts, you really are the nicest bunch of people and I hope we can have many more "Group Hugathons". Golden hugs from Barnaby and humans x


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets all send a group HUG to Joyce ( Bentleysmom )


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

A big big hug to everybody from us in here! Pixie throws in some licks as well (puppy kisses)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Special hugs to Joyce, we are thinking of you x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Big group hug to Joyce!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

*hugs*hugs*hugs*


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Lots of Hugs to everyone from us and from our new furr kids. I love the support that everyone here on GRF shows to each other. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Joining in again with a special one for Joyce.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

So upset about Joyce. Big group hug for her to get well!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Joining in the group hug for Joyce!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending hugs to those feeling a little sad or unhappy on the forum today.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Hug, Hug, Hug.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Perfect posts


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I need a huge powerful hug.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

goldensrbest, sending over to you across the miles that huge powerful hug you need!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> I need a huge powerful hug.


Sending you my biggest, best hug today! Hang on tight ♥


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*"Great Big HUGS from NJ"*


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Big hugs going out to all who need them!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I just want to round everyone up in my arms and squeeze y'all so tight, right next to my heart. 


(((((((Hugs))))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending a big hug to everyone here.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Right back at ya, Sweet Girl!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Hugs to all the Goldens out there.
I cherish every day I spend with my little boy Sheldon


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

HUGE hugs from me and J !!! And thanks for the ones being sent ...... XXOO !!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm sending hugs to Chris, Christopher and Cody whom I affectionately refer to as the C's. and special belly rubs for sweet Cody.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending golden hugs to all who need them right now.


----------



## queenbee (Mar 1, 2013)

(((Hugs)))

I've only recently joined this forum, but I have to say, you all are a fine bunch of people.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to send a huge hug to Mike and Terry (goldensrbest), we are all thinking of you x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending warm golden hugs from Charlie and me to those who need prayers and healing vibes, to those who feel sad and lonely, to those who cherish this day like there is no tomorrow.
Hugs!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautifully said Buddy's mom forever. Hugs sent from us as well!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

HUGS from us too !! XXOO


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, lets all grab hands ,and hug!!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox

Squeeze!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok..... I kinda need a hug today. 

*opens arms*

Can i get some love from my GRF family?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Brave said:


> Ok..... I kinda need a hug today.
> 
> *opens arms*
> 
> ...


Big hug from this side of the U.S. Harry sends hugs too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Can we all send huge hugs to Andy & Danny, Toby and anyone else who needs a hug and comfort right now! Please forgive me for not naming everyone personally x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Big hugs coming from Southeast Michigan...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Swishy*

Swishy

What a wonderful idea this group hug is!!:wavey:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

big hugs from DC


----------



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

Hugs to all !!! Happy Easter! Love to all the fur-babies! From Taffy,Lily,Gilley and me (Rhonda):wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Big group hug...C'mon, everyone get in. ♥


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm in....crying like a baby right now.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Swishy
> 
> What a wonderful idea this group hug is!!:wavey:


Thank you so much Karen, it's the least I can do right now, wish I could do more. Hugs!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

More hugs from another southeastern Michigander!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Can we all send huge hugs to Andy & Danny, Toby and anyone else who needs a hug and comfort right now! Please forgive me for not naming everyone personally x


I came here esepcially because I am feeling so sad today about Andy and Toby. I just found out about Quiz today, and Allie. Just too much sadness.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing this post...great idea!!! Hugs from me, Ruby and Lily!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I came here esepcially because I am feeling so sad today about Andy and Toby. I just found out about Quiz today, and Allie. Just too much sadness.


I agree, too much sadness. I have a heartache


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I just have to say what would we do without each other to understand and support us in the time of need. I am in the group hug.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Big hugs from Buddy and me. It's a sad day today


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Huge hugs froum us and Sammy. Such a sad day on the forum


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm in. So much sadness here right now.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm just so sad.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm just so sad.


So am I! It's amazing that we can feel so close to so many people and dogs that we've never actually met. It hurts just the same though ♥

{{{{HUG}}}}


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs with tears, such a sad, sad day.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

There is a wind today
We all feel it;
It comes and takes
Lots in its blows.

There is a wind today
We are all looking; 
Many are going
And we keep wake.

There is a wind today
That separates
But brings together
People who care.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It is a very sad week and weekend here on the forum... HUGs to everyone here who is also sad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to all, especially to those who who are sad today or going through a rough time.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Can't believe all the sadness that has been going on this past week. Hugs from chester and I. I keep on cuddling with him, i'm sure he can feel why because usually he is hyper and today he is calm and cuddly.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

YES, a huge group hug.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Please send comforting hugs to all those in need tonight, there are so many right now, such a terribly sad time for so many. Hugs to all of you from the swishy gang x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm here, too...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Bumping this up,for everyone.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm joining the group hug, too! {{{{HUG}}}}


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm in, also.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Arms outstretched, trying to reach around all of you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hugs to everyone, to all our global GRF friends.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Please keep those hugs coming, so many in need right now.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I sure need one right now...........


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Me too. *squeeze*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> I sure need one right now...........


 
Well here is a HUGE HUG from me........and another HUG!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

BIG HUGS to everyone from us !!!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

How's everybody doing today? Come on, get on in here....((Group Hug))!!!


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hugs from NZ from me & the fur kids Loki, Zoe & Jontay. Special hugs to those who have just recently lost a beloved pet companion ....I'm thinking of Danny & Jane after losing brave Andy ....& I know there are others out there who have suffered loss too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Pammie said:


> How's everybody doing today? Come on, get on in here....((Group Hug))!!!


Ok!!! Here i come!!! *tigger pounce and snuggle*

Ahhhh thats the good stuff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today is going so-so. I went to the orthodontist and got a finishing wire put on my bottom teeth. Well, it hurts so much that painkillers don't even touch it. I cannot touch my teeth at all. Guess it's soup tonight. I feel like crying....cause i am a wuss. So let's all get together and hug. How's everyone's day going?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brave said:


> Today is going so-so. I went to the orthodontist and got a finishing wire put on my bottom teeth. Well, it hurts so much that painkillers don't even touch it. I cannot touch my teeth at all. Guess it's soup tonight. I feel like crying....cause i am a wuss. So let's all get together and hug. How's everyone's day going?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hope you feel better soon, tooth problems are the worst, sending you over big hugs from the swishy gang!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Hope you feel better soon, tooth problems are the worst, sending you over big hugs from the swishy gang!


You are amazing!!! I love it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending out a huge group hug on this very sad day. ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Never too much hugs and prayers, one biiig hug from Charlie and me.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending out our weekly hug from "The Swishy Crew", hoping you all have a good week!


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

Right back atcha Swishy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to send comforting hugs to Terry (goldensrbest), we are all thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Us too !! ! :smooch:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> I would like to send comforting hugs to Terry (goldensrbest), we are all thinking of you at this sad time.


I'm in too! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

More Michigan hugs...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in too. *UNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGH* (that's the sound of a big hug )


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Please keep those hugs coming for dear Terry. Just wish I could do more.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lots of HUGS from NJ for Terry. Lennon & Erica also send very wet kisses!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending my weekly hug to all, can you believe it's May already?.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs to all from "no more snow" (fingers crossed not paws, according to Charlie's panting on just +18C) Winnipeg.

Ops, should change my signature.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending my weekly hug to you all. Noticed it was Mother's Day in America today, knowing for so many it was a mixture of happy and sad. Hoping the week ahead is a golden one!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Huge hugs to everyone who is going through rough times. There is so much going on in the world.

Hugs to you and your furry friends and to whomever you hold holy for giving another day.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Today was very hard for me. My mom has been gone since 2002, and our special lady that we visited at the nursing home, our Anna, passed last year. 
Mother's Day is so hard.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My mother has been gone 11 years and the wonderful lady that Emmy and I became very close to at the VA hospital has now been gone almost 2 years. Mother's Days are tough on those of us without kids. I wish the best to all the mothers out there.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

One day late hugs for all, especially those who are missing their moms.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to send comforting hugs to Elly and sweet Chester who has just received some bad news from the vet. Thinking of you and praying for your dear boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hugs for Elly and Chester!


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Hurray for Hug-a-Golden Weekend!....Once we did a _Smoch your Pooch_ marathon... based on a children's book by that title, It was great!...That is me hugging Ylan (I think she looks funny) HUGS for my furry angel at the Bridge! LOVE ya!


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Hugs to all


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs from Charlie and his mom to all and special ones to Elly and sweet Chester.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Back after a longtime for another group hug. Especially for Elly and Chester.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending our hugs and prayers to sweet 14 months old pup and his best friend Josh.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/187010-cousteau-has-osteosarcoma.html


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just terrible, that poor baby.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to send a group hug to Joyce (Bentleysmom), and to any other of our wonderful forum members who are not feeling too good right now. Hoping you all feel better soon!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs to Joyce, Jen's dad, and all who are ill or recovering. ((((Hugs)))))❤❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Hugs to everyone !!! Have a blessed day!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Extra special golden hugs sent to JoEllen, thank you for sharing your precious Daisy with us all, she has touched everyone of our hearts xx


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Sometimes Everyone Needs A Hug...*

*Hugs to everyone who needs them - - - A hug does so many things. It brings joy and comfort for those who get them.*

*Group Hug Anyone!*


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in, J too. Hugs to everyone XXOO !!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

We just have too much sadness last couple weeks, sending many hugs to all our forum members, especially those who hurt.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to send a special hug to Dawn (GoldenMum), and of course to anyone else who is hurting xx


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Also a hug for Rob. It's going to be hard waiting.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So much sadness on the forum right you. Comforting hugs sent out to you all x


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> So much sadness on the forum right you. Comforting hugs sent out to you all x


Yes Please, and thank you for thinking of others pain.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hugs going to those that need them. I wish I could give you one in person.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs from Michigan.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending out big {{{Hugz}}} to so many that need one. So much sadness with our precious pooches. ♥


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I will take that hug and send one back to anyone who needs it
Too many tears lately.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Count me in. I have just hugged Charlie and she looked at me with those big brown eyes!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Warm hugs to all needing them. Too much heartbreak right now & I am so sorry.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Big HUGS from NJ! Today is a new one and I hope it is a good one for so many of our members.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Feel I have an abundance of good energy this morning and I want to share with my golden friends especially with those who have challenging time and need good vibes the most. Please join in and have a great day!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you Buddy's mom forever, hugs and best golden wishes sent back to you and everyone on the forum!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I think we are going to need some big hugs around here today. My heart is breaking for Barb, who is sending her sweet Tiny to the Bridge this morning. We have all come to love her strong soul and will to live. She will be greatly missed. I feel so sad.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I think we are going to need some big hugs around here today. My heart is breaking for Barb, who is sending her sweet Tiny to the Bridge this morning. We have all come to love her strong soul and will to live. She will be greatly missed. I feel so sad.


 
HUGE cyber hugs to Barb, her DH and Tito as well as everyone else who is struggling.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Sending hugs to all the forum members struggling with heavy hearts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Cyber hugs from Michigan, especially to Barb this morning.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Sending hugs to Barb, her husband, Tito.

And to all here in teh GRF that were touched by Tiny in one way or another and that feel heartbroken today.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel pretty useless knowing some of you are sad and hurting, so all I can do is send a huge hug across to all corners of the world. Special hugs for Barb and her family right now xxx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hugs are definitely needed on the forum today. Such a sad day with the losses of beautiful Jules and Miss Tiny  thinking of both their families at this heartbreaking time.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending hugs to all who are hurting. ♥


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Sending a virtual hug to all, especially to Barb and her family. <3 <3


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*I want to give you guys a group hug. Happy Weekend - dont drink and drive!*

I love this Forum the* best !*


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The best. :smooch:


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Hugs to everyone from Chloe and me.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sad about the 6 month old puppy, dying, just really is so very unfair,


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

love never dies said:


> I love this Forum the* best !*


 I just want to roll around with all those puppies!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love this place, hugs to all, have a wonderful golden christmas x


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Hugs to everyone and their sweet dogs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Big hugs to all the wonderful people on tbis forum x


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Big hugs to you and everyone here too x


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This morning feels like a morning when everyone needs to HUG IT OUT! 

So come on over here and give me a squeeze! 

((((huggle huggle huggle huggle)))


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brave said:


> This morning feels like a morning when everyone needs to HUG IT OUT!
> 
> So come on over here and give me a squeeze!
> 
> ((((huggle huggle huggle huggle)))


 Big hugs sent across the pond to you! :wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep, woke up this morning needing a group hug- after grieving the devasting loss of an old member's cherished sweet girl unexpectedly and then worrying about a newer member's shuttling a baby puppy outside for convenience...well, just need that (((HUG))).


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yep, woke up this morning needing a group hug- after grieving the devasting loss of an old member's cherished sweet girl unexpectedly and then worrying about a newer member's shuttling a baby puppy outside for convenience...well, just need that (((HUG))).


((((Squeeze!!!!!))))

It's been an odd morning for me. My Daddy's birthday is on Saturday and as I was driving this morning, an old country song came on over the radio. Very out of character for that station. And it just took me aback. I think it was a song from my Daddy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hugs to everyone with a senior goldens, and hugs to everyone with new puppy! Group hug to all the great members who love golden retrievers!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hugs all around. We've had our share of sad news on GRF lately, but we've also had lots of new puppy arrivals to ooh and ahhh over. I'm trying to do as much of the latter as possible!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm a bit emotional today. Missing my Daddy lots. I could use some hugs. So I'm going to hug everyone I know (cause then they HAVE to hug me! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!).


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> I'm a bit emotional today. Missing my Daddy lots. I could use some hugs. So I'm going to hug everyone I know (cause then they HAVE to hug me! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!).


{{{{{{{{{{{{hugz}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

My golden boy had emergency surgery for GDV last Thursday night. He's home now recouping, but I haven't slept much since. Please let me in on those hugs!


----------



## ScamperJack (Nov 5, 2012)

Brave said:


> I'm a bit emotional today. Missing my Daddy lots. I could use some hugs. So I'm going to hug everyone I know (cause then they HAVE to hug me! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!).


Brave, I know how you feel. My Daddy's birthday is coming up and while he's been gone in my life for 40 years this year, I miss him still......he was my best friend. 

And I understand about that song from your Daddy too.....and don't you ever doubt that it was his way of letting you know he was still watching over you. I had the same thing happen in the past 2 days on the car radio. First was an old Eddie Fisher song, Oh My Papa.....when my Dad went to Brazil to set up a branch of his company in the 1950's, he was gone for many months at a time. That song came out and my mother bought the record and played it over and over constantly so I'd not forget my dad. I think it was her reminding me his birthday was coming soon.

And today on the way to school with Scamp, one of Dad's most favorite songs came on....Tennessee Waltz.....in the middle of a play of very New Age music. Definitely not a song that fit in that genre. It had to be Dad letting me know he was there too. I never have the radio on unless I am in the car so he chose that time to get my attention. And that he did as he's been on my mind all day.

So listen for them....they do send us messages in ways they know we will figure out. And I'd love to share in that group hug too.

Cheers, Penny


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So how are we doing this morning, any spare positive energy to share?
Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So how are we doing this morning, any spare positive energy to share?
> Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


Positive vibes and big hugs flying over to you!:wavey:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending comforting hugs all over the world to all who are feeling sad x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs back over the pond to the Swishy gang!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

And big hugs back to you, too!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Rookie*

Please give a BIG for Rookie, he not doing so well today, thx.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great big hugs to Rookie!! I hope tomorrow is better....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Please give a BIG for Rookie, he not doing so well today, thx.


Special hugs sent to Rookie x


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Hugs to Rookie and family!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs to Rookie and Cuddy Buddy and all goodwill people.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending hugs to all of our precious goldens!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

It's been a while since chester and I gave out hugs. Hugs to everyone! =)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love and hugs to you all.
Sending special hugs today to hubbub and sweet Hannah.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So much sadness on here at the moment. This hug is especially for Cuddys Mom, I wish there was more I could do x


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs and love to Cuddys Mom.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to send a special hug to Hubbub and Hannah. Praying for you both x


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you - what a lovely thread


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hugs for Hannah and hubbub from me and my pack, too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending a group hug, prayers and positive thoughts to Hubbub and Hannah x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

More hugs to Hannah and Hubbub..


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Big hugs to sweet Hannah and her mom.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Hugs to Hannah and Hubbub from me and my girls.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hugs to beautiful Hannah and her Mom, we're all heartbroken for you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hugs!*

Sending my hugs!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So much love and support - thank you.

Hannah died late Tuesday afternoon - her favorite Doctor was there too.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hubbub...sending hugs and prayers your way. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending love and gentle comforting hugs to Hannah's mom during this time, we are all here for you x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hugs to Hannah's Mom at this heartbreaking time

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry Hubbub. There are no words...


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Hugs, light and love to Hubub and Sammy. ?
Jeanie, Brie and Dancer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Feeling sad this morning and I know if I send you my hugs it will help me too.
Sending hugs to all my sad friends and those who need the strength. Sending love and light, what ever it is that makes your heart heavy hope it shall past soon.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Aw, I am feeling pretty darn good and have love to share. Hang in there everyone and through all the pain keep your chin up and heart connected to the love.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> Aw, I am feeling pretty darn good and have love to share. Hang in there everyone and through all the pain keep your chin up and heart connected to the love.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your post made me smile and turned my day into a beautiful one. Thanks!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending comforting hugs to Jeanie and beautiful Dancer, we are all here for you x


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for the hugs! We love our hugs, I can feel them right now! What would I do without you all!? Hugs to all of my golden buddies!!???


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

<<<<<<lots more>>>>>>


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

:--heart: Lots of hugs going Dancer's way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs for Dancer....❤❤


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Sending a hug to everyone that needs it. :--heart:


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Hugs, hugs and more hugs~Jeanie and Brie


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't posted here for a while, hugs sent to all, but especially to Rob and Liam, you are in our thoughts and prayers x


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Hugs to you and Barnaby too! Hugs everyone!! ????


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanksgiving hugs to all, especially Rob and Liam.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Hugs to everyone and extra hugs to those going through difficult times with their pooches.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Hugs from me and kisses from Murphy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely - big hugs to Rob and Liam.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Virtual hugs to so many who need them.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sending hugs around to all that are going through the holiday season without their furry loved ones and to all those that are going through hard times with their furry babies.
I sure missed Thunder and Toby yesterday.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending a Group Hug to Rob and Liam from us all across the world.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hugs to all who need them.


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 27, 2010)

Virtual hugs to all who need them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It has been a long time, sure there are many who need good vibes and warm, friendly hug. Many hugs are coming from still cold Canada for all who need one from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It has been a long time, sure there are many who need good vibes and warm, friendly hug. Many hugs are coming from still cold Canada for all who need one from Charlie and his mom.


Thank you Buddy's Mom, big hugs sent back to you and Charlie and anyone who needs one right now!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

There again, many hugs for those we don't know but hope they can feel all these good vibes we are sending out to them.
One post this morning made me sad, loving that dog and his human, they mean a lot to me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie and I are sending warm hugs this cold (again) morning to all who need them. Hope the warmth of our hugs help you go thru the day today.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you so much. I could do with one now, much appreciated. 
Hugs to everyone who needs one too. :wavey:


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

:"And we're hugging.....Who smells like bacon?"


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> :"And we're hugging.....Who smells like bacon?"


 It was me smelling like bacon yesterday , should I skip hugging this morning?
Or maybe just send hugs to those who don't mind bacon smell.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A big hug sent to Buddy's mom forever today and anyone else who needs one!.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Golden hugs and kisses!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*



swishywagga said:


> A big hug sent to Buddy's mom forever today and anyone else who needs one!.


A big hug to all of us!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Big hugs and golden kisses to everyone who needs them..


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<hugs>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> A big hug sent to Buddy's mom forever today and anyone else who needs one!.


Thanks all for the hugs, sending them back to you and to all who need them tonight.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending many hugs to sweet Moose and his family. 
His story is on this thread, please read last pages http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...logy-breed-standard/99986-sudden-death-2.html


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sad to read of the recent losses, there seems to be so many......, hugs to all x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending a big hug to Martha (Gamblers mom), I can't believe our boys are gone......


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Big group hug to you both. It's been a sad few days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending hugs to Martha and Nicky and all others who feel sad and lonely this morning. Charlie and me are sending you love and light.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending hugs!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending hugs to all our wonderful friends on GRF, Merry Christmas Everyone!.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending big hugs to Joey's mom and family, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Group hugs for Jamm!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Sending hugs from Albie and family.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm in. Thoughts and prayers to everyone and good wishes


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sending hugs. I know the hugs help me get through the days and especially the first days after losing my Gambler.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't been in this thread for a while but wanted to send special hugs and prayers to Bayleigh and her family x
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/417969-i-feel-sick.html


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Hugz frum Me, Princess Daisy, und the Furry Dawg Onlee Chat memburz.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs to Bayleigh and her family.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

At times like this I wish I could do more. Hugs to Bayleigh and her family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending a big hug and prayers to Victoria, whose precious boy Buddy went to be with all his friends at the rainbow bridge earlier today x


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

It is never easy is it. We need a group hug


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

U‘ᴥ’U Hugs!


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Goldie hugs from Bourne and me


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Sending love and lots of hugs.....


P.S. Saw the post for our sweet Bayleigh and missed it in August and wanted to say thanks & hugs!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry. Sending you all hugs and Bailey sends sloppy golden kisses for all of you.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

hugging everyone who needs it


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs for everyone!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs from Charlie and me. So much sadness lately, glad we have each other.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry about the loss of Buddy. Big hugs from us, too. This thread meant the world to me me four years ago. So I know the power of a group hug.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hugs and kind thoughts from Glimmer and Karen


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hugs from Cosmo and me........


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs. There is nothing better than feeling that people care and truly understand. 
Hugs to you my friends.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks for the hugs. There is nothing better than feeling that people care and truly understand.
> Hugs to you my friends.


You're all so very welcome! x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs and love to sweet Cosmo and his mom.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes we definitely need a group hug for Cosmo and his mom. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Hugs for Cosmo and his mom


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Hugs and sloppy golden kisses for Cosmo and his mom OXOXOX


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Big hug for Cosmo and his Mom.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Huge hugs for Cosmo and his loving Momma.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Big hugs for Cosmo and his family..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

More hugs on the way for Cosmo and his mom. Such a sad morning.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> More hugs on the way for Cosmo and his mom. Such a sad morning.


Joining in the hugs for Cosmo and his mom.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of love and hugs to Cosmo and his mum, so very sad.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Sending lots of love and hugs to Cosmo and his mum, so very sad.


My heart is breaking for them..?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Big, comforting hug for Cosmo's family. Heartbreaking.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

More hugs flying over to Cosmo's mum and dad, who are missing their precious boy so much x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending hugs to Monica (Brinkleythegolden), who sadly lost her boy Brinkley, gone way too young.
Am reading of more and more who are passing away before their time.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I will definitely join the group hug for Monica. Brinkley is gone far too young. So heartbreaking.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Joining the group hug. I can’t even imagine loosing a pup at such a young age. Just heartbreaking ?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am also joining the hug. Brinkley's young death has been a dark cloud over so many.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Me too, hugs to Monica and her family. So heartbreaking.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Joining in with a huge hug for Monica and her family. Truly a tragedy. I still have trouble finding the right words......


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Joining the group hug for Monika and family. So hard to understand.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

We are in circle too, it is just so hard to take. Hugs to our friend Monica and family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. We are still trying to wrap our heads around losing Brinkley at such a young age. He never really got to be a grown up dog-he had just grown out of the puppy stage(a bit late!). We miss him terribly. His best bud Wilbur and his dad came down tonight, and that was a tough one. I gave Wilbur a couple of Brinkley's favorite toys, and I got to hug and kiss him as much as I wanted. I got lots of kisses in return!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wanted to post in here, it's been such a long time. Sending a hug to all, please stay safe and well during this very difficult time.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Barney and I are sending big hugs right back to you, Swishy. Also hugs to Monica......


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

sending a big hug to everyone from Jess and me. These are tough times!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> sending a big hug to everyone from Jess and me. These are tough times!


Thank you all for the virtual hugs. They were much needed.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you for the virtual hugs and sending them right back. It’s devastating here in the northern NJ/NY area. So much loss and sadness. Stay safe and healthy all!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Huge hugs and support to you all. I remember when Swishy first posted this all those years ago (seven now) after Tesia died and I was so touched and grateful. Everybody does need a little group hug every so often. Stay home, stay healthy... we will get through this.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to visit this thread again, what a year it's been, sending hugs and positive thoughts that we'll all get through this soon x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll join the hugs too. I think we all could use a viritual one.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hugs winging their way to whoever needs or wants them


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hugs!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

A big hug to everyone! ❤


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Crazy, stressful, scary and sad times, but we are all pushing through this! Things are going to get better. Keep hanging in there, everyone and remember to be kind to yourself and others. 🥰

Sending hugs🤗


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I know this is an older thread,but I'm sending out hugs to those who need them, particularly to Ivyacres and her family on the sad loss of her beautiful girl Honey x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This thread obviously has deep meaning for me and I know how touched I was and how comforting it was at the time. So anytime you bring it back, I know someone is hurting deeply.

Ivy, I'm so sorry for the loss of your girl. My heart goes out to you. I know what a hard time it is. Sending you hugs.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Sending hugs to Ivyacres and all the other GRF friends who need one. I love this thread. It's such a great reminder for us to stop and support each other. Living in such a crazy world, we need as much kindness and empathy as we can get. {{{hugs}}} 💗


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

Hugs to all in need


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We fall in love with our furry friends knowing the day will come when our hearts will break. We had 11 wonderful years with Honey. She brought happiness and smiles into so many lives.
Thank you to everyone for your kind words and {{{hugs}}}.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I just want to say that this thread is very special, but not only for the canine members that have gone on to the Bridge, but also for the human members that we have had to say "fare thee well" to also.

I wonder about Chloe.

Deb, hugs to you and Ralph. 

Max (the human, not the canine)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah thanks Max. We've gotten a wonderful outpouring of {{hugs}} and kind thoughts from so many members and of course all _Honey's _Dawgie Frens.


----------

